

Jamie Zawinski(jwz) about ban on emacs coder Richard Mlynarik - istreamliner
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/07/kids-today/
Jamie Zawinski(jwz) feels for Richard Mlynarik ban for posting a bug at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=668655#c1
======
billswift
As commenter fantasygoat wrote: _"I've noticed the decreasing thickness of
skin on the intertubes for awhile now - blame Generation Y and their interest
in form over function."_ I don't know that it is any particular generation;
it's just that people who actually _do_ things seem to have given up on
listening to complaints of "aggressiveness" and even "bullying" (what more
rational people would call "getting to the point" and those with intelligent
vocabularies would call "brusqueness").

------
JoachimSchipper
Dup, submission of bug report, with many comments, at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2741660>.

~~~
mentat
This is a discussion of jwz's posting and the comments to it, not of the
original. Therefore not a dup.

